# Prta



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Any news on the PRTA???
________
P-250


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

I plan to watch tomorrow, hopefully I could get some news before my return to CO on Sunday.

Angelo


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

31 dogs back to the 2nd series in the Am. Sorry I didn't get the callbacks other than my dogs (Hatch, #16 of my dogs back).

My compliments to the judges for a very nice test (even though I lost my best dog). Nice triple, longest bird approx 225 yds (middle bird). Left bird at approx 175-180 thrown L to R, then retired. Middle bird thrown L to R, then flyer at wide angle thrown L to R at 175-180 yds as go bird. Dogs had trouble whether they tried to get left retired 2nd or standout middle bird 2nd. Just a nice test using the terrain & the wind, neither of which helped either approach.

Open 1st was still underway (a very tough quad I hear) & derby is through the 3rd series with 8-10 dogs back (maybe more) to the 4th. Those back iin the derby include about 5-6 Van Engen dogs, W. Dodson's young Woody, Rita Jones' nice young dog, Jim Harvey's Juice & a couple of more. I was just there in the gallery with no dog in the derby. Please forgive me for lack of details & any inaccuracies.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

From what I understand, Woody is in Jim Van Engen truck too and W. Dodson (the owner of Woody) is just running him.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just recieved a phone call with call backs to the Open & Amateur.


OPEN CALLBACKS to the land blind: 
3,4,8,10,11,13,23,26,27,42,51,56,57,62,67,68,71,72,75,78,81,84 
= 22 dogs back, starting with dog 54

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to the land blind:
2,3,6,7,9,12,15,16,18,19,21,22,24,26,31,32,34,35,37,40,44,46,48,50,55,56,58,65,67,69,70
= 31 dogs back

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to Waterblind:
2,3,6,7,18,19,21,24,26,31,34,35,37,40,44,48,50,55,58,65,67,70
= 22 dogs back


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> From what I understand, Woody is in Jim Van Engen truck too and W. Dodson (the owner of Woody) is just running him.


Nope. Wayne Dodson day trains Woody with Jim.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Here is the call back for the Qual going to Land Blind: 1, 2, 3, 6, 9,
10, 11, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 35, 36, 38, 39, 41, 44, 46, and 47. It was raining cats and dogs when I left around 3PM and they have not started the land blind. I think they are waiting for the rain to slowdown


The winner for derby is Juice Handler Ray Voigt, 2nd is Rascal Handler Jim Van Engen, and 3rd is Woody Handler is Wayne Dodson. Congrats!!!


Angelo


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Callbacks to the water marks in the amateur:

9 dogs--

2,7,18,19,24,26,34,37,44

Will run Sunday at 8am.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

> The winner for derby is Juice Handler Ray Voigt


Wow, great job Ray and Juice!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

*I just recieved a phone call with call backs to the Open Water Marks. There are 12 dogs back.*

10
11
26
*27 * Mena, You Go Girl*!*
42
51
56
67
71
72
78
81


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amateur Placements

1st--Cutter--Jeff Talley
2nd--Star--John Stracka
3rd--Dillon--Duncan Christie--finishes AFC
4th--Lumpy--Jerry Younglove

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

byounglove said:


> Amateur Placements
> 
> 1st--Cutter--Jeff Talley
> 2nd--Star--John Stracka
> ...


 
Great news!!! Congratulations Duncan!!!!

Paula


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to the Youngloves on Lumpy's 4th


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Qualifying?  #21 Sue Westlake and "Link" ..


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are the placements for the Open I just got on the phone.

Open:

Wayne Curtis
Wayne Curtis
#27 "MENA" Kevin Cheff
# 11 Ray Voight


----------



## Fourleaf (Jun 1, 2004)

Open
1st - Wayne Curtis - FC Big Bucks Badger
2nd - Wayne Curtis - FC Fourleafs Ice Breaker - "Buster"

Buster's second red ribbon this spring...

Way to go Wayne, Badger and Buster...

check out the Buster pups available at www.fourleaflabs.com


----------

